

Show HN: A Customizable Voice Assistant (iPhone App) - lunar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/when-i-say-x-you-say-y/id844751550?mt=8&uo=4&at=1l3v96P

======
lunar
I have a free Lite version available here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/when-i-say-x-you-say-y-
lite/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/when-i-say-x-you-say-y-
lite/id851023347?mt=8)

This is my first non-trivial iPhone app in several years, so I’m excited to
hear what people think!

On a basic level, you tell the app what to say back to you when you say a
certain phrase. For simple data, the app can be used as a speech accessed
database (e.g. what is my license plate number).

The app can also respond with dynamic content. For example, you can enter your
birthday or your anniversary and have the app tell you how many days until
that date. Or you can have it play a sound or give a snow report for Vail. It
includes several nature sounds, so you can say something like, “I’m going to
bed” and have the app play the sound of a gentle stream in the background to
help you sleep.

It can perform a GET request in response to a command. This means you can make
the app perform arbitrary actions by running a script when it hits a URL on
your web server. I’m planning on adding integration with hue lights, but
programmers could write scripts to set the temperature on their smart
thermostat or wire up a voice command to open and close their garage door.

I have lots of plans for more dynamic content in the future, so let me know
what you think! Are there any features, dynamic content, or other actions that
you would find useful?

